# The collection so far..



## PeterL (Mar 22, 2022)

After having been here a while and posting some of my knives to Newest Knife Buy thought I could start this. Had them all out to do some oiling on the handles so thought I'd take some pics of the collection so far as it progresses. 







From left to right:

Kurosaki Tsuchime AS Nakiri: height at heel 50mm, length heel to tip: 158mm, weight: 158g
Old Stock Yoshikane SLD Nakiri: height at heel 53mm, length heel to tip: 167mm, weight: 166g
TF/Forty/Sugi White 1 Gyuto: height at heel 51mm, length heel to tip: 216mm, weight: 182g
TF Denka Gyuto: height at heel 50mm, length heel to tip: 211mm, weight: 222g
Tanaka x Kyuzo Blue 1 Gyuto: height at heel 51mm, length heel to tip: 231mm, weight: 204g
Migoto Ginsan Gyuto (Nakagawa forged): height at heel 53mm, length heel to tip: 236mm, weight: 196g
Toyama Blue 2 Gyuto: height at heel 55mm, length heel to tip: 242mm, weight: 220g






From top to bottom:

Yanick 135Cr3 wrought clad: height at heel 57mm, length heel to tip: 233mm, weight: 230g
Kippington 52100 work pony: height at heel 53mm, length heel to tip: 228mm, weight: 215g
Birgersson Silversteel warikomi: height at heel 55mm, length heel to tip: 222mm, weight: 200g






From top to bottom:

Dalman stainless suji: height at heel 43mm, length heel to tip: 271mm, weight: 186g
Dalman HSS1 Gyuto: height at heel 58mm, length heel to tip: 215mm, weight: 226g
Dalman honyaki: height at heel 51mm, length heel to tip: 194mm, weight: 164g
Dalman stainless petty/paring: *don't have any measurements around 140mm length

All curly maple handles


----------

